# steel toe vs composite



## Prof (Sep 20, 2013)

I was having a conversation with my cousin about safety when cutting wood. He insisted that his composite toe boots would protect him if the saw slips. I wasn't sure. I suggested that we try an experiment and he let me take a wack at his boot (without his foot in it), but he wasn't open to it. I think once he is ready for another pair we might have a Myth-busters style experiment in the making. I'll probably use an old chain though--mostly because I'm cheap. What do you think, would a composite toed boot provide protection? I suspect it would be better than a soft-toed boot, but short of a steel toe by a measure.


----------



## Devin86 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bandwidth was to slow to watch at work but may offer some insight.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 20, 2013)

Just one more reason I've worn steel-toed boots for over 25 years either when working for cash by myself or for regular employer.Long before OSHA rules made it mandatory on most jobs.Eventually gonna splurge for a pair of metatarsal chainsaw boots with the cut resistant sidewalls (about $300 & up).


----------



## Prof (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow--not much need for discussion here!


----------



## jeffesonm (Sep 23, 2013)

Suggestions for reasonably priced, comfortable steel toe boots?


----------



## TMonter (Sep 23, 2013)

jeffesonm said:


> Suggestions for reasonably priced, comfortable steel toe boots?



I have a set of timberlands I really like and they were under 100 bucks.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 23, 2013)

With whatever boots I get, I take out the factory insoles and insert SofSoles:

http://www.amazon.com/Sof-Sole-Supp...=UTF8&qid=1379969733&sr=1-5&keywords=sof sole

They make a decent reasonably priced boot much more comfortable.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2013)

The composites certainly have their practical uses. In lots of applications they're adequate protection.  In the case of running a chainsaw, the steel caps are quite obviously superior.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 23, 2013)

As far as boots go, I started wearing Georgia Boot Renegade 6" weatherproof steel toes when they were ~$100 at TSC.  They went up in price, so I would buy my next pair with the TSC 10% off coupon that came in the mail.  Now my local TSC stores stopped carrying them.    I ordered my latest pair online from the store that gave me the best price.  I still put those insoles in them.


----------



## Prof (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a pair of Wolvarines that are about $100. They are water proof and reasonably comfortable.BTW, my cousin is now in the market for a pair of steel toes


----------



## charly (Sep 23, 2013)

When I was on DOT's tree crew they would buy us Red Wing Gortex logging boots once a year! Some guys had 2-3 new pair still in the box.. I looked now they're like a 300 dollar boot!


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 24, 2013)

I wear logger boots.  However I always thought of the steel toe as protection from a falling piece of wood or a bad roll when bucking as opposed to armor against a moving chain.   I never gave much consideration to the chances of catching the bar across the toes.   (And of course protection from an ax or maul when splitting).


----------



## bmblank (Sep 24, 2013)

My dad nearly cut off his toe with the chain saw. Forgot the steel toes, didn't realize it until he saw the blood bubbling up from under the log.  Big toe was pretty much hanging by not a whole lot.


----------



## BrianK (Sep 25, 2013)

jeffesonm said:


> Suggestions for reasonably priced, comfortable steel toe boots?


*Tingley 35211 Steel Toe Overshoe *


----------



## Bluezx636 (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to pick up a pair of these soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Timberland-Me...olid=UHXXF1H4XCQI&coliid=I296H7J496CCZZ&psc=1


----------

